# Copper band and a Yellow tang



## Chuck BC (Apr 22, 2010)

I want a Copper band Butterfly fish, but there is already a yellow Tang in my tank( about 2")
If I was to remove the Tang to another tank add the CBB,wait a few weeks, then put the Tang back into 
my display do you think there would be any issues?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Should be ok. Just be aware that Copperbands are not very hardy and need time to adjust to captivity. They are relatively delicate when eating so are easily out competed by other, more aggressive eaters.


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Where did you get a 2 inch yellow tang from. I'm looking for one. Also I had copper band before and eating was the problem. Ended up dead cause it wouldn't eat.


----------



## Chuck BC (Apr 22, 2010)

Rajan said:


> Where did you get a 2 inch yellow tang from. I'm looking for one. Also I had copper band before and eating was the problem. Ended up dead cause it wouldn't eat.


Got the Tang from J&L a couple months ago.


----------

